# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  Μηπως εχει ασχοληθει κανεις....με SONY EVI-D100P

## Notios38

Μηπως κανεις συναδελφος εχει ασχοληθει με την video καμερα που παραπανω αναφερω..την εχω σε συστημα ασφαλειας και εχει δυνατοτητα τηλεχειρισμου....μα ξαφνικα με χαιρετισε χωρις αιτια...αλλαξα μια λιθιου που ειχε  μα τιποτε,ολες οι  εντολες που τις δινω γινονται..κινησεις el-az focus..δεν δινει ομως οπτικο σημα....αν εχει τυχει και ασχοληται κανεις με το ειδος....σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

